# I'm going to be a hospital volunteer.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah. So I almost completed the process of becoming a volunteer (TB tests and fingerprinting) All I have to do is call the volunteer director about next step. So yeah. Anyway I'll be likely working at the pediatrics unit in the hospital reading books and promoting literacy to kids waiting patiently to see their physician. So I'll be starting soon. Couple of days a week first cos I have summer school. I will want to work for a longer period of time till the Fall semester. So yeah cool huh? I wish there was an option to work directly with ill children at their bedsides or something. Maybe I'll call and ask. 

So yeah. I found something meaningful in my life right now. It feels good too cos I hate dwelling and getting depressed with the lack of meaningful friendships I have in my life, and it does feel good to do good. I remember last spring when I was a part time student I volunteered at an afterschool program. Best feeling when I know the kids need me for my help and look forward to me coming. Ahhhh..anyway so yeah......that is all.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Wonderful :banana Best of luck, unsure.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Cool! I hope it works well for you. I actually just decided to do the same thing. I'll be reading to kids at a children's hospital. You should ask them about reading to ill kids, 'cause they probably have a similar program there. Anyway, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> So yeah. I found something meaningful in my life right now. It feels good too cos I hate dwelling and getting depressed with the lack of meaningful friendships I have in my life, and it does feel good to do good.


Bravo, Unsure! :clap

Star :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unsure,

I am glad to hear that you will be doing something you enjoy doing. You are a good person and helping people will be so rewarding for you. I hope you will use this as a chance to get to know people and break free from this disorder!

Congratulations!


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

That's great. My only advice is if you get shafted and have to do filing work or other mindless labor, just quit. That will probably not happen, but if it does, you'll know what to do


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Excellent! I am happy for you. Its  great to feel needed.


----------

